# Gaggia Shallow Drip Tray



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

Hello All,

I've been looking for a shallow drip tray or my classic and have come across this: http://www.gaggia.uk.com/caffeshop.htm#!/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Drip-Tray-for-Classic/p/65656223/category=3540309

I like that it's stainless and slim enough so I can just about fit a normal mug under the portafilter.

Does anyone have experience of these and offer any alternative?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

I've just taken delivery of one made by forum member @tcw he's selling them on this thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568-15mm-(Slim)-Drip-Trays-for-Gaggia-Classic

It's great. 3D printed in black plastic and fits the machine and the metal drip tray cover perfectly.


----------



## MrP (May 18, 2015)

shannigan said:


> I've just taken delivery of one made by forum member @tcw he's selling them on this thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568-15mm-(Slim)-Drip-Trays-for-Gaggia-Classic
> 
> It's great. 3D printed in black plastic and fits the machine and the metal drip tray cover perfectly.


I've seen that one but concerned it's a little too shallow - hows it working out for you?


----------



## shannigan (Jun 1, 2015)

Only had it a couple of days. Working well, you just have to empty it more often


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

MrP said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been looking for a shallow drip tray or my classic and have come across this: http://www.gaggia.uk.com/caffeshop.htm#!/Stainless-Steel-Metal-Drip-Tray-for-Classic/p/65656223/category=3540309
> 
> ...


Maybe the guy that prints them will be happy to do a deeper one....even if it cost 50% more, it will be nowhere near the cost of that!


----------



## broon71 (Aug 15, 2017)

does tcw sell the the shallower trays anywhere else? ebay for example?

Ive just joined, and don't want to bug the moderators by posting multiple useless threads so I can access the buy/sell page on the forum!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Don't have to bug any one.... just a few more posts will do the job, lol


----------



## broon71 (Aug 15, 2017)

Fair enough. Will continue browsing the forum and adding my tuppenceworth!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

See.. that was another one on the total, 2 more to go


----------



## Vital Spark (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not sure of tcw is still active on the forum, I sent a PM a while back asking if he was still selling one and never got a reply. Maybe my message went missing, so I will post here to also say that I am still interested in one


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I messaged too, no response. Think he's probably busy.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Must admit when I saw this pop up I was hoping they were still available!


----------



## tcw (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey all - I've just started a new job, so all of my time has been dedicated to it.

I will however get around to sorting some of these out in the coming weeks, though understandably it is not the highest thing on my priority list - I never imagined people would actually be that interested. It started out as something which solved a problem I had, and I simply was giving other people the opportunity to solve the same problem - apparently far more people have this issue than I first imagined.

If anyone is still interested, please watch the thread/post and I'll post when I'm ready to print some, for reference the link is: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568-15mm-(Slim)-Drip-Trays-for-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## Dkrdaso (Oct 30, 2017)

I recently bought one of the stainless steel drip trays for £49 from Gaggia.uk and I can't say I am that impressed. The build quality is nice, however the actual size is a little too smal, meaning for a front edge flush with the machine it needs to be pulled out off the back. Also, due to the lower height (which fits a small coffee mug perfectly), the water overflow pipe doesn't come anywhere near the drip tray, so every time I make an espresso it sprays my counter with water! I can forgive the slight size difference, but they should absolutely provide a longer overflow pipe with the drip tray as you are paying £49! I have sent them a message requesting a longer pipe or the specifications so hat I can buy a length and cut one myself, but received no reply. Had anyone else had this issue, or can you tell me the overflow pipe spec? Thank you!


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm thinking of printing one and covering the front with wood veneer...


----------



## crxxx1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Are these still available?


----------



## Mouzone (Dec 9, 2017)

tcw said:


> Hey all - I've just started a new job, so all of my time has been dedicated to it.
> 
> I will however get around to sorting some of these out in the coming weeks, though understandably it is not the highest thing on my priority list - I never imagined people would actually be that interested. It started out as something which solved a problem I had, and I simply was giving other people the opportunity to solve the same problem - apparently far more people have this issue than I first imagined.
> 
> If anyone is still interested, please watch the thread/post and I'll post when I'm ready to print some, for reference the link is: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36568-15mm-(Slim)-Drip-Trays-for-Gaggia-Classic


Subscribed and enthusiastically waiting. I'm finding it a bit fiddly to remove scales after a shot at the moment. Your idea really is a great one


----------



## Eperes (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm relentless in trying to find one with no luck alternative sounds the best since I can't seem to get them to ship to me from the UK.


----------



## jdenver (Jun 27, 2017)

Ive found a 3D file but don't have a 3D printer, can anyone help - https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2319146


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

jdenver said:


> Ive found a 3D file but don't have a 3D printer, can anyone help - https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2319146


If you can find a maker community in your area, I've usually found people are happy to run off small jobs for materials+beer money


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

jdenver said:


> Ive found a 3D file but don't have a 3D printer, can anyone help - https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2319146


I have this one printed out. Might be wrong kind of filament, or printing settings, but it somehow leaks


----------



## SpringDrip (Sep 5, 2018)

Did you print this yourself or take it in somewhere to be done?


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Not sure why they don't just make the sales section read only? It's annoying having to do 5 random posts just to see it. Anyway that's doubled my posts to two, three to go...


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Zeak said:


> I have this one printed out. Might be wrong kind of filament, or printing settings, but it somehow leaks


I have just pressed go on this design, 13 hours till completion!

I will update with how I get on


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

I like the idea of a slim line drip tray, Ive got two issues at present, 1: theres only enough room for espresso cups, 2: the tray that comes with R19303/03 seems to wobble around

anyone else have the issue or tray wobble when in place?


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

3rd time lucky and we have a winner!


----------



## Tafka (Apr 6, 2019)

Will you Be making them to order?


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

A mate has just printed me one, was a lot of hassle for him. The first three didn't work out


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Holyzeus said:


> A mate has just printed me one, was a lot of hassle for him. The first three didn't work out
> 
> <img alt="D6150B2C-791F-4AEF-9C27-B00BF7ABA446.thumb.jpeg.375d3b190185b40a75b88dbdad62f6ab.jpeg" data-fileid="33428" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/D6150B2C-791F-4AEF-9C27-B00BF7ABA446.thumb.jpeg.375d3b190185b40a75b88dbdad62f6ab.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice. All you need now is a longer drain pipe but a length of straw will work short term.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Holyzeus said:
> 
> 
> > A mate has just printed me one, was a lot of hassle for him. The first three didn't work out
> ...


 I've seen the 3D printed add ons, pretty sure there's longer steel ones on the bay too


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Holyzeus said:


> A mate has just printed me one, was a lot of hassle for him. The first three didn't work out
> 
> View attachment 33428


 Ah, I've just taken the plunge and bought the £50 Stainless Steel Gaggia version.

Now he's done one, is it relatively easy to run a batch of them? There are quite a few here who'd buy one I reckon?

£15-£20 would be a good price I reckon. What do they cost to make and do they take hours to print?


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Ah, I've just taken the plunge and bought the £50 Stainless Steel Gaggia version.
> 
> Now he's done one, is it relatively easy to run a batch of them? There are quite a few here who'd buy one I reckon?
> 
> £15-£20 would be a good price I reckon. What do they cost to make and do they take hours to print?


 He's well aware of the potential interest but I doubt he will be making anymore for a few reasons. That was the third attempt so I imagine a fair amount of filament was used.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

I got one printed off Treatstock, worked out at around £28 posted, but ABS as opposed to PLA but that was only because I was a bit concerned about PLA potentially warping when flushing the group head etc.


----------



## RonanRaver (Jan 12, 2019)

Interested to buy one if somebody could pm me details please.


----------



## ryanincontrol (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi. Just acquired myself a 2014 Gaggia Classic. I've stripped it and descaled completely. It should be good to go once I receive all the seals I bought online. I'd be interested to buy a shallow drip tray as well.


----------



## ZYXMAXYZ (May 23, 2020)

Also keen, if these are still being made/offered? Otherwise thanks to all who have suggested treatsock as an alternative!


----------

